# Is my cockatiel Cinnamon Pearl or Pearl Pied ?



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

So i know that it is a male cockatiel because has mated with e female pied cockatiel but i don't know if he is a cinnamon pearl or pied pearl ?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

BirdsLover said:


> So i know that it is a male cockatiel because has mated with e female pied cockatiel but i don't know if he is a cinnamon pearl or pied pearl ?


I think its a cinnamon pearl pied, all three. Never seen one before, so this is quite a treat.  To be sure can you show us some pictures of its back?


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

After looking at him further, I am convinced that he is just a Pearl light Pied, beautiful though! Some of his dark wing feathers are not brown so I don't think he is cinnamon. But his wing flights are clear meaning he is a pied. How old is he? Male pearls are supposed to molt away their pearls so if you really are so sure he is a male he must be very young.


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you so much for your answer, he is about 8 month old and as i know only normal (original pearl) male cockatiels will loose hes pearling in the first molt and other mixed male pearl cockatiels will loose them in the future maybe after second molt or third


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he is a male because it sings and whistle a lot, it makes it wings like heart shape, beak banging etc...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like male behavior to me...it may take him two or three molts to loose the pearls. Pankakes, my PF cinnamon pearl pied male is still loosing pearls and I've had him for two years now. Pied makes the pearls last longer. But he shouldn't be doing any mating until he's at least a year old, he's not mentally mature yet to handle babies.


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you both for the detailed answers and about the mating i have to say that they have mated two times last week, they first time they mated it didn't taked so long only about few seconds and i haven't hear any "chirping noise" from the female cockatiel so i think they didn't know how to make, but in the second time they mated for a minute and i also hear the chirping noise but still no eggs, maybe because i don't have a nesting box there ?


----------

